# IOPE Derma Gentle Cica Cream



## Dawn (Oct 28, 2018)

*IOPE by AMOREPACIFIC’s* new *Derma Gentle Cica Cream* will keep your *skin calm, cool and collected*, wherever your travels might take you. This unique cream is ideal for sensitive or stressed skin and can be used all over the face or as a spot treatment to improve dryness, irritation, and inflammation. The cream is hypoallergenic, dermatologically, sensitive skin panel, and HET-CAM tested. Developed with a 10 free formula, the cream is free of parabens, animal originated ingredients, colorants, fragrances, mineral oils, polyacrylamides, imidazolidinyl urea, triethanolamine, silicone, and surfactants containing PEG. The key ingredients of madecassoside, panthenol, and cypress tree extracts help soothe the skin, improve damage from dryness, and strengthen the skin’s barrier. ($32; Available for in-store purchase at Aritaum.)


----------

